# dexter tried raw..but PICKY PICKY PICKY im gonna go crazy -_-



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

cornish hen








chicken wings








what..its not cooked?








okay how about i put this napkin on top of it...maybe it'll disappear








trying to get cheese out!








mmm cheese...~ god whats this stuff all around it, its getting in my way








begone u evil bird








please can i have anything better?








looking for more cheese...








grrrrr i give up








i one sad dexter









my bf just gave me an idea, cook the hen just for a tiny bit so there can be some smell into it, then leave the inside raw...hmmm worth a try..here we go :foxes15:


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Careful with the boney parts, if you cook them at all they could splinter and choke him.

Pidge, you really need to wait him out. And NOT offer anything BUT the chicken. As hard as it is, this is what he needs. One day he wont eat anything, and then what will you do? You'll have tried everything and have nothing left.  

It's our job as mommies and daddies to make sure our kids eat right. Whether they want to or not. Would you let your human child eat just icecream if that's what they wanted? No. You'd wait them out, eventually they WILL get hungry enough to eat what is being served. 

Try offering just breat meat, NO CHEESE. Or whack a wing with a mallet to break the bones to make it easier to eat. The skin can often be off putting to newraw dogs as well, so perhaps offer a thigh after removing the skin?

YOU CAN DO THIS! We are all here for you, you just need to be more stubborn than him!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

oh i know about not cooking the bones. i meant the meat itself. i chopped it all up tossed it on the frying fan for 30 secs and got it out and he still didnt eat it...i mean i wouldve it smelled delicious!  sigh...will try again tomorrow


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes, try agaiin with the SAME food tomorrow. I can see though, that it probably will not work.. as he seems to have rice/cooked chicken?/peas sitting on his eating mat as well?

I don't know how to make it more clear that if you give in and give him ANY other food, this will not work. 

Goodluck.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

My Frankie will not touch raw. He walks up to it and runs! Raw meaty bones, wings, steak, chicken nothing if is raw.....

Ben will eat some things raw. He loves chicken wings but I take all the skin off first. He likes it at room temp. not straight out of fridge. He loves raw meaty beef bones as well, he will chew the meat off and then naw on the bone for hours. If I chop up raw meat such as chicken, steak, chops, etc. he will not eat the plain meat. Has to be on a bone. 

My dogs eat like night and day.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Muzby said:


> Yes, try agaiin with the SAME food tomorrow. I can see though, that it probably will not work.. as he seems to have rice/cooked chicken?/peas sitting on his eating mat as well?
> 
> I don't know how to make it more clear that if you give in and give him ANY other food, this will not work.
> 
> Goodluck.


he wont even touch that so it doesnt even matter if its sitting there and its not peas its stringbeans  my parents are clueless i keep telling them to leave only the raw but they wont frakin listen it's frustrating the hell out of e how dumb my dad can be


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

So just take the food everytime you see it down 

I agree you've got to wait him out and be more stubborn. Its for his own good. My guys so CRAZY when they get to eat. They love it. They'd probably fight to the death for it if they thought that would get them more food  

Maybe you need to bring another dog over whenever its time to eat.  
Getting Schroeder was the best thing I ever did for Phoebe's appetite. No more pickiness. She used to play with her food and such. Now she just EATS like a beast.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Thats one big chicken! =p. Aww thats sad he didn't like it.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Maybe he's a vegetarian? 

Just kidding. But I know of the woes of trying to switch. If chicken doesn't work, try a wee bit of beef next time you're cooking a steak. Mine go gaga over hamburger meat, but to be fair they prefer it cooked. I don't have them on a raw diet b/c of Boo's ongoing digestive issues and various other reasons that have no place in this thread. However, I found the transition, from when I did try, easier with the beef than with the chicken. Maybe I'm thinking too much like a human, but raw chicken has a very distinctive and sharp/tangy taste that sort of stops me in my tracks a bit. Where I find myself munching down on steak tartar quite often.

Dexter seems to act like a human in other ways, maybe he'd acclimate better to the moo-moos than the cluck-clucks. 

And yeah, I still lived to my credo to try (at least once) everything I give my dogs. Raw chicken being one of the nastiest things I've ever tasted...right next to the metronidazole.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

haha dexter you cheeky monkey! good luck with it pidge!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

im with Dexter on this one. it doesnt look nice lol x


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

I know this is frustrating for you. Loved the pictures and the captions I roared when I read them!


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

oooOOoo, those darn parents! 

Is there any way you can impress upon them just how serious you are about lil Dexters diet? You do buy the food for him, right? Can you :"put your foot down" so to speak?


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Pidge~ Don't give up! Dexter will come around. Lila was put off by it at first too. Once the other three started circling her like sharks she started chowing down real quick, and LOVED it sooo much! I would just continue to offer it to him. Try hand feeding it to him. Make sure he's good and hungry before you try it though. He could skip a meal then offer him some raw for dinner. Good luck sweetie!  Mwah! Dexter!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Well.... I don't blame you Dexter, I wouldn't like it either lol!! Have you tried raw from some of the raw companys that have pre packaged patties etc. My girls didn't like it either though, so I gave up.

Lori


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

pam6400 said:


> My Frankie will not touch raw. He walks up to it and runs! Raw meaty bones, wings, steak, chicken nothing if is raw.....
> 
> Ben will eat some things raw. He loves chicken wings but I take all the skin off first. He likes it at room temp. not straight out of fridge. He loves raw meaty beef bones as well, he will chew the meat off and then naw on the bone for hours. If I chop up raw meat such as chicken, steak, chops, etc. he will not eat the plain meat. Has to be on a bone.
> 
> My dogs eat like night and day.


LOL you got a unique pair! your half lucky for raw! LOL. but i just love your pups! :]


Quinn said:


> So just take the food everytime you see it down
> 
> I agree you've got to wait him out and be more stubborn. Its for his own good. My guys so CRAZY when they get to eat. They love it. They'd probably fight to the death for it if they thought that would get them more food
> 
> ...


lol bringing another dog is out of the question. even if it's just for a playdate...we have plenty of relatives that has dogs even small ones...but they dont get along with my dad...(not the dogs btw) LOL 


Waiushaoting said:


> Thats one big chicken! =p. Aww thats sad he didn't like it.


LOL! its a hen! and it was small...kinda scary...a headless hen..omg LOL. i felt bad when i ripping apart the ribs


unchienne said:


> Maybe he's a vegetarian?
> 
> Just kidding. But I know of the woes of trying to switch. If chicken doesn't work, try a wee bit of beef next time you're cooking a steak. Mine go gaga over hamburger meat, but to be fair they prefer it cooked. I don't have them on a raw diet b/c of Boo's ongoing digestive issues and various other reasons that have no place in this thread. However, I found the transition, from when I did try, easier with the beef than with the chicken. Maybe I'm thinking too much like a human, but raw chicken has a very distinctive and sharp/tangy taste that sort of stops me in my tracks a bit. Where I find myself munching down on steak tartar quite often.
> 
> ...


oh man LOL! i already know he loves beef better but people here would throw me into a pit of fire if i gave raw steak before the 2 week trial of chicken...LOL!!! i cannot! but wow u tried raw?? that is so rbave of you...very dangerous! we dont have stomachs like dogs...LOL


OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> haha dexter you cheeky monkey! good luck with it pidge!


LOL thanks fifi and cheeky and gang! haha...gonna need lots of it


*Princess* said:


> im with Dexter on this one. it doesnt look nice lol x


haha i know! i rather have cooked as well...im not even really into sushi either blergh


QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> I know this is frustrating for you. Loved the pictures and the captions I roared when I read them!


hahahs roared! LOL thanks for the loving the pics i was frustarted during the whole taking every shot of him...hoping he would atleast nibble on it


Muzby said:


> oooOOoo, those darn parents!
> 
> Is there any way you can impress upon them just how serious you are about lil Dexters diet? You do buy the food for him, right? Can you :"put your foot down" so to speak?


my parents are as stubborn as chis are...LOL...jeez :foxes15: i'll try my best though


*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Pidge~ Don't give up! Dexter will come around. Lila was put off by it at first too. Once the other three started circling her like sharks she started chowing down real quick, and LOVED it sooo much! I would just continue to offer it to him. Try hand feeding it to him. Make sure he's good and hungry before you try it though. He could skip a meal then offer him some raw for dinner. Good luck sweetie!  Mwah! Dexter!!


LOL circling liek sharks hahahaha. oh lisa your a hooty  your so lucky! i tried hand feeding it...and it didnt work as well lol


Ivy's mom said:


> Well.... I don't blame you Dexter, I wouldn't like it either lol!! Have you tried raw from some of the raw companys that have pre packaged patties etc. My girls didn't like it either though, so I gave up.
> 
> Lori


LOL...oh man. i hope i dont give up on this...because i really dont want big piles of poop anymore...plsss!!!  and yes we've tried raw from natures variety and he didnt touch it...at all :foxes15:


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Dexter is a funny little doggie. Look at all of that food....he is waiting for what you are having !!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

rubia said:


> Dexter is a funny little doggie. Look at all of that food....he is waiting for what you are having !!


LOL! all i was having was nothing! all i had for dinner was yummy soft baked cookies, fishcake soup, and some special k cereal


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh Dexter your such a picky fella, I swear he gets cuter everyday.

I do have to agree with Muzby though. Giving him different things is only going to make him worse in the long run. You need to pick to one food and stick with it. Maybe try smaller amounts with him, I read an artical in a dog magazine about a fussy doberman who wouldn't eat and in the end they gave him little bits on several saucers around the room and he ate it. x


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

LOL, dexter dexter dexter! What a character.

I agree with what everyone is saying, don't cave in pidge! you can do! 

Dexter will get hunger sooner or later. What i would think about though, is your parents feeding dexter food while you are away. That would put a halt on your trying to outwait him.

Good luck with talking to your parents.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Pinkchi said:


> Oh Dexter your such a picky fella, I swear he gets cuter everyday.
> 
> I do have to agree with Muzby though. Giving him different things is only going to make him worse in the long run. You need to pick to one food and stick with it. Maybe try smaller amounts with him, I read an artical in a dog magazine about a fussy doberman who wouldn't eat and in the end they gave him little bits on several saucers around the room and he ate it. x





Vivid said:


> LOL, dexter dexter dexter! What a character.
> 
> I agree with what everyone is saying, don't cave in pidge! you can do!
> 
> ...


pls sooner than later!!  lol. thanks for the replies guys! haha...still working still! arghhhhhhhhh


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

wow congrads on starting raw!


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

Awww I would hate it mine had taken to it. We're on the third day and so far it's been good.
I was reading a link that brodysmom gave me (I hope i've read it right) and it said there you can start with other meats (but you have to stick to the same meat for about 2 weeks to get their bodies used to it)
So couldn't you pick a different meat. I think people say chicken because it's easy to digest (a easier beginner meat if you know what I mean) If I read it wrong then sorry 

Oh and I love the pics and captions


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

x2 on that. Most people wimp out and keep feeding commercial. At least you have the guts to stick a hand up a chicken... all for the well being of Dexter. Yay raw feeders!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

phoebedog said:


> Awww I would hate it mine had taken to it. We're on the third day and so far it's been good.
> I was reading a link that brodysmom gave me (I hope i've read it right) and it said there you can start with other meats (but you have to stick to the same meat for about 2 weeks to get their bodies used to it)
> So couldn't you pick a different meat. I think people say chicken because it's easy to digest (a easier beginner meat if you know what I mean) If I read it wrong then sorry
> 
> Oh and I love the pics and captions


Yes Phoebedog you are EXACTLY right!! We recommend chicken because it's easy to find, easy bones, and easy to digest. But you can do any protein you want, as long as you get your 10% bone in. Pork country ribs with the bone are pretty easy. You can also feed lamb breast, although it is fattier and you have to do some trimming. But the bones are easy. I do cornish hens because the bones are perfect and I can keep him at 10% bone easily.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

You girls are courageous. I wouldn't even try raw with these picky eaters. Come on now, suck it up Pidge! rofl The one thing I do know is that you really do need to hang tight! Dogs are so smart and they will not starve themselves to death. If he's hungry, he'll eat! Anytime I've changed my babies food at all, I've had to wait them out. It's been really, really difficult at times. I am in the process of changing them now to Earthborn Primitive Holistic, and all but Ernie will wolf it down, but alas my little fuss budget... I'll have to wait him out before it's over I imagine.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

arghhhhh im gonna kill someone! LOL  thanks for the replies guys hehe  i know ITS MY TIME. MUST DO RAW MUST MUST MUST ,,,,i would cut off a part of my bone if i hve to!...but no he wont chew it...i dont think he would? lmaoooo....okay im officially going crazy, he threwup yellow today


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

Throwing up yellow... doesnt that mean he has nothing in his stomach and hes just upchucking stomach fluids? Not trying to scare you but if im not mistaken doesnt that mean hes running on empty? He should be willing to eat soon.

My dog went through this once. She lost some weight and threw up some yellow liquid. After that she ate the healthy food we had for her.


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

awwww naughty Dexter for stressing your mom out lol. Oh and I wanted to say thanks to you because it was your little bit of writing under your sig that made me switch to raw xx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Yellowish vomit usually is bile and from an empty tummy. Try the chicken again with NO backups if he doesn't eat. Remember, you can try different things... sear it just a tiny bit for smell, ribbon the meat so he has something to tear off or grab onto, a tiny sprinkle of garlic powder for aroma. If you take a smell of raw chicken - it's nearly odorless. It takes some dogs longer to recognize it as food because of that. When I first started I had to tear off tiny bits of the chicken with my fingers and let him lick it off. It took Brody awhile before he'd actually pick up a piece and eat it himself. Dont' give up. 

Oh, and give him 15 minutes to eat. If he doesn't - don't leave it down. Pick it back up and stick in the fridge until tomorrow. He will learn. He is STUBBORN, just like Brody was. You have to be strong Pidge and don't give in.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

oh great...yellow bile. ewww! lol. oh man...makes me wanna cry. stick it back in the fridge or freezer is better?


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

if you have already thawed it out you cant put it back in the freezer, it needs to go in the fridge now...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Yep, stick it in the fridge and try again tomorrow. Tough love Pidge. It will be worth it, I promise.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

ah havent tried it yet for today. will ttry again tonight for dinner. i specifically told mom not to feed him and she said in a sad tone that she wont ever feed him again. haha!  how long after expiration date are raw chicken good for? the latest date i got was the 21st of this month because of the weather they had shortage of meat and poultry at the market


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

now that you unthawed it, I wouldnt go too far past the expiration date. You can do it Pidge!!! I have faith in you just like brody's mom!!! Dexter will eventually have to eat something! So why not go for the chicken right?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

an odorless chicken gizmo! lol going to try to sprinkle some garlic powder and see if he goes for it  cant wait to go home to my smiley boy and hug him! im so cold, need my little lapwarmer


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

phoebedog said:


> awwww naughty Dexter for stressing your mom out lol. Oh and I wanted to say thanks to you because it was your little bit of writing under your sig that made me switch to raw xx


oh your welcome! i love that quote i was thinking one night...as a person who loves to eat food...and to give dexter great food all the time would be grand. i feel bad people who give their dogs 1 rated star food on the dialysis...that is like giving a human 100 mcdonalds burgers with a side of chili cheese dunked in chocolate fries LOL :foxes15:


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

You should try searing it on both sides for a little bit too pidge like brodysmom said! It might get him to eat it bc its partially cooked? ALso my hubby, myself and the poochies might be taking a trip up to NY this summer, to visit family! I would LOOOOVE to meet you and Dexter if we do!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

I<3Gizmo said:


> You should try searing it on both sides for a little bit too pidge like brodysmom said! It might get him to eat it bc its partially cooked? ALso my hubby, myself and the poochies might be taking a trip up to NY this summer, to visit family! I would LOOOOVE to meet you and Dexter if we do!


ooooh cant wait! i'll welcome you with treats LOL!!!  are you in my facebook? do you have one?  what is searing really? i was trying to figure that out. i tried cooking the cornish hen partially last last night but he wouldn't even eat that...i'm lost lol. he wont take cook nor raw. bah! he stole a kibble today...he was THAT hungry. and before i used to complain he wouldn't eat his kibbles...now its the other way around -_-


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

I do have a facebook! Rachael Braverman Guthrie, just type that in and i should pop right up! Searing is just cooking it very lightly on both sides, but if you tried to cook it a little bit already and that didnt work, idk what else to try haha (I dont do raw diet, but am considering trying it!)


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

I<3Gizmo said:


> I do have a facebook! Rachael Braverman Guthrie, just type that in and i should pop right up! Searing is just cooking it very lightly on both sides, but if you tried to cook it a little bit already and that didnt work, idk what else to try haha (I dont do raw diet, but am considering trying it!)


LOL! oh man. well i tried looking for you but all i got was a photoless person, is that you? i cant tell lol. it only shows as Rachael Braverman :daisy:


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Nope, I have a photo on mine haha, what about your name let me search you?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

I<3Gizmo said:


> Nope, I have a photo on mine haha, what about your name let me search you?


hehe okay. mines under "sugar plum park"


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Okies! I found you! friend request sent!


----------

